# I am so cool



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Mr. Hill recently called me eccentric. Let's decide for ourselves.  After such a long day, I'm starting to believe him....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I challenge thee to an eccentricity duel!

We each give evidence of the most eccentric things we can think of about ourselves. Deal?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I think you desperately want to be eccentric and/or quirky, at the very least.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't think your eccentric.
I think you're a sweet, intelligent, witty, talented, good hearted person.
And this forum is better for having you here.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

You can only be eccentric if you play bass guitar.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm pretty eccentric; I'm just more subdued about it. And my eccentricities could be written off as "geeky" or maybe just plain weird in some regard.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

The 'sensible', average person, would judge us all eccentric for even listening to classical music, I'm afraid. As for you mstar: you are, I think, not particularly eccentric. It's merely that you are quite honest about your every trait, so that we know more about you than about the average person; I think nearly everybody could be called eccentric at such a level. Those who can't are likely rather uninteresting.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

In my social circle (composed mainly of people related to physics) I am considered as eccentric. Particularly because: i) my taste for classical music, and particularly modern classical music (although it's respected, since it's considered "intellectual"); ii) the fact that I also compose and play this music; iii) antisocial tendencies; iv) sarcastic/wicked sense of humor; v) "know it all" tendencies; vi) extreme Apollonian personality.
So, yes, pretty nerdy...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Itullian said:


> I don't think your eccentric.
> I think you're a sweet, intelligent, witty, talented, good hearted person.
> And this forum is better for having you here.


Wellnow,that's a pretty eccentric judgement.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow, I went pretty crazy last night.... First my "IM ON THE FREEEEEEWAY" and the following on Currently Listening, then Inazuma Eleven, and _then_ my admittance that young Tchaikovsky was mor handsome than y'all , and now this thread? Let's not talk about my dream last night. Wow, what an eccentric day yesterday. That's what happens when I'm in a car, driving, for hours on end. :lol: Eccentric. Sure. ....

WAIT, how can anyone be even _more_ eccentric than me?! (Huilu, don't even mention Glazunov right now. T. himself was more eccentric. :lol


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> I think you desperately want to be eccentric and/or quirky, at the very least.


Oh, you'd think otherwise if you met me. It's intrinsic, quite intrinsic....


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

mstar said:


> Wow, I went pretty crazy last night.... First my "IM ON THE FREEEEEEWAY" and the following on Currently Listening, then Inazuma Eleven, and _then_ my admittance that young Tchaikovsky was mor handsome than y'all , and now this thread? Let's not talk about my dream last night. Wow, what an eccentric day yesterday. That's what happens when I'm in a car, driving, for hours on end. :lol: Eccentric. Sure. ....
> 
> WAIT, how can anyone be even _more_ eccentric than me?! (Huilu, don't even mention Glazunov right now. T. himself was more eccentric. :lol


............................................
ok


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I see. There are more efficient ways to spend one's time in a car, incidentally: reading and listening to music are two.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I still doubt that Erik Satie will lose his crown any time soon.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

mstar said:


> Wow, I went pretty crazy last night.... First my "IM ON THE FREEEEEEWAY" and the following on Currently Listening, then Inazuma Eleven, and _then_ my admittance that young Tchaikovsky was mor handsome than y'all , and now this thread? Let's not talk about my dream last night. Wow, what an eccentric day yesterday. That's what happens when I'm in a car, driving, for hours on end. Eccentric. Sure. ....
> 
> WAIT, how can anyone be even _more_ eccentric than me?! (Huilu, don't even mention Glazunov right now. T. himself was more eccentric. :lol


But there's not just Glazunov who represents me! There's ARENSKY, Prokofiev, Scriabin, all the goodness of the silver age Russians (they were the least sane) and beyond. Remember, I love all of them. Arensky was more eccentric than Tchaikovsky, even T attested to that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

mstar said:


> Mr. Hill recently called me eccentric. Let's decide for ourselves.  After such a long day, I'm starting to believe him....


Mr. Wigg recently called me eccentric. And _he_ is an eccentric guy.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm completely non-eccentric. And not particularly cool.

But, I'm old and married so there really isn't any motivation to be cool anymore. Which is good, because trying to be cool is exhausting.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Not eccentric; just bizarre.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

EricABQ said:


> I'm completely non-eccentric. And not particularly cool.
> 
> But, I'm old and married so there really isn't any motivation to be cool anymore. Which is good, because trying to be cool is exhausting.


Don't you have to be cool for your two girlfriends?


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Pyotr said:


> Don't you have to be cool for your two girlfriends?


Had to give them up. They were also exhausting.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

mstar said:


> Mr. Hill recently called me eccentric.


If it makes you feel any better, mstar, you're not alone--I like Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninov too!

:lol:


----------

